# Broad River P:ier (Beaufort SC)



## 6217Marine (May 18, 2011)

I've been doing pretty good off the Broad River Pier for Cobia, but was wondering what's next? People at the local bait shop are tight lipped and most of the locals keep saying sharks. There's got to be something else.


----------



## BThompson (May 26, 2011)

*Cobia???*

I can't help with any new information but I've been there several times and only able to catch the smaller whitting about midway out. I've been to a few local bait and tackle guys and not much help. What is your secret for the cobia? farther out? bait? time of day? tide? Thanks for any help you can send.


----------

